
Google Pixel VS iPhone 7 (Customer reviews) - adibalcan
https://feedcheck.co/blog/google-pixel-vs-iphone-7/
======
adibalcan
Please suggest other products for this type of comparison

~~~
grzm
Is this your site? If so, this would likely be better submitted as a "Show HN"
if it meets the guidelines:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
adibalcan
Many thanks for suggestion!

~~~
brudgers
It looks like the layout has evolved since the previous Show HN submissions.
Curious about the story behind that work.

